

Kevin Smith on pursuing ideas - SingAlong
http://blog.akash.im/kevin-smith-on-pursuing-ideas

======
gaustin
The first SMonologue is here: <http://silentbobspeaks.com/?p=401>

The second is here: <http://silentbobspeaks.com/?p=402>

If all the SMonologue and SMotivate type words annoy you, see the list of
SModcast episodes for the derivation of the meme:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SModcast_episodes>

------
mechanical_fish
The guy really does Tweet entire essays in little chunks. I wish these
transcripts tried harder to capture the breaks between Tweets, though. They
are an important form of punctuation; though obviously most of them need to be
deemphasized to make the result readable as paragraphs, some of them are
meaningful.

~~~
generalk
The transcriptions Smith puts up on his website (silentbobspeaks.com) include
the breaks as he intended them.

------
steveklabnik
I like the 'willing it into existence' meme. That's one of the things I've
always liked about software: I'm playing God, just a little. My will becomes
manifest inside the computer.

...

------
wpeterson
I wish he would write a proper blog entry and tweet a link to that.

